# My very different Cover Photo- Self-Portrait.....CC welcome lol



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

This is the most awkward thing I have ever done, but I wanted a cover photo that stood out.
Then I thought to hell, Im gonna do this.
I didn't want to seem vain, so I made sure all my poses involved me interacting with myself.
I hope I did an all right job.
It's night time here, so thats why the picture quality is the way it is....


----------



## weepete (Jun 17, 2015)

Good job, I like it.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

weepete said:


> Good job, I like it.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 17, 2015)

Very cool. Look at those big windows though. Do another take during the day with better light! Not as a redo, just as an addition.


----------



## binga63 (Jun 17, 2015)

nice composite


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

weepete said:


> Good job, I like it.


Why thankyou!  



BrickHouse said:


> Very cool. Look at those big windows though. Do another take during the day with better light! Not as a redo, just as an addition.


Will do


----------



## Donde (Jun 17, 2015)

Terrific, love it. Which one of you is winning the card game?


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

Donde said:


> Terrific, love it. Which one of you is winning the card game?


They are tarot cards


----------



## tirediron (Jun 17, 2015)

Not bad.  Two nits, in addition to the window.  There's significant perspective distortion which should be corrected, and the blown monitors need to be addressed.  You say, 'cover photo'.  Is this for your website?  If so, what is it intended to show?  In other words, what message do you want me, as a potential customer to take from it?.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice! I agree about the monitors being a huge distraction though. 




YoungPhotoGirl said:


> Donde said:
> 
> 
> > Terrific, love it. Which one of you is winning the card game?
> ...


What deck is that? It looks very similar to mine.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Not bad.  Two nits, in addition to the window.  There's significant perspective distortion which should be corrected, and the blown monitors need to be addressed.  You say, 'cover photo'.  Is this for your website?  If so, what is it intended to show?  In other words, what message do you want me, as a potential customer to take from it?.


It's a Facebook Cover photo, for my personal profile page. The shot was only casual- if I ever do one professionally of myself, I'll remember not to use my wide-angle and have taken note of the monitors  Cheers!!


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

Donde said:


> Terrific, love it. Which one of you is winning the card game?


It is "The Guilded Tarot" deck


----------



## tirediron (Jun 17, 2015)

YoungPhotoGirl said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad.  Two nits, in addition to the window.  There's significant perspective distortion which should be corrected, and the blown monitors need to be addressed.  You say, 'cover photo'.  Is this for your website?  If so, what is it intended to show?  In other words, what message do you want me, as a potential customer to take from it?.
> ...


 Ahhh... gotcha!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 17, 2015)

YoungPhotoGirl said:


> Donde said:
> 
> 
> > Terrific, love it. Which one of you is winning the card game?
> ...


I thought so! I just love the vibrancy on the illustrations with that deck! I've never seen another I loved quite as much. <3


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 17, 2015)

YoungPhotoGirl said:


> Donde said:
> 
> 
> > Terrific, love it. Which one of you is winning the card game?
> ...



Ha for a minute I thought they were Magic The Gathering cards.

Really nice execution


----------



## Derrel (Jun 17, 2015)

I like this. It's amazing the way you were able to find four ladies that all looked alike--that really ties this photo together! The casting call must've been a nightmare. I like the composition and posing of the models.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 17, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I like this. It's amazing the way you were able to find four ladies that all looked alike--that really ties this photo together! The casting call must've been a nightmare. I like the composition and posing of the models.


Lmao!!!!!!!! Good one!!!
I have to say 3 outfits changes at night was a bit annoying though


----------



## Zen1300 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice layout.  I really like the focus on the cards.  Agree monitors are a bit distracting, but my focus kept going back to the blonde gal. ;-)


----------



## mojtabamir (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice view frame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 19, 2015)

So fun! I've done one like this, I think it's on here somewhere. Definitely a good way to get aquainted with layers if you aren't already.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice WoW poster. 

It's a good outcome. I'd post it.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 19, 2015)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Nice WoW poster.
> 
> It's a good outcome. I'd post it.


Thanks!!!


----------



## chuasam (Jun 24, 2015)

Brilliant. Would have toned down the brightness of the monitor so that they're not just all white. Have you tried shooting variants like low key and less yellowish tone?


----------



## wildcats (Jun 26, 2015)

Really cool composite! I have no idea to make one but I love this idea! Nice work!


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 26, 2015)

I really like it!


----------



## pez (Jun 27, 2015)

Very cool, and I believe you accomplished your goal!

"...she throws a mean tarot"


----------



## Jasii (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice laudable concept.


----------

